# Tree Trimmer Falls After Electric Shock



## TREE_KILLER (Apr 21, 2011)

A man trimming trees is in serious condition after his safety equipment came in contact with power lines. Chicago Park Fire Chief Jim Bierwagon says Fire fighters responded to the Colfax Highway and Day Road Wednesday morning. A 26 year old commercial tree trimmer was moving his safety equipment when the equipment touched high voltage power lines.

“Apparently he was climbing a tree with his rope system and he unhooked his rope to get around an obstacle on the tree and his rope came in contact with the power lines and caused him to be shocked by the power lines and knocking him to the ground. He fell about 30 feet or so.”

The Chief said the man was in serious condition when he was taken by Sierra Nevada Ambulance and later he was taken by CalStar Helicopter to Sutter Roseville Hospital. His current condition is not known.

From knco.com

His name is Brandon Kuhner he is a 3rd year climber. He has a broken back. When he was found both knees were next to his head. He has no feeling below the waist. The doctors said today that any feeling or movement he gains is a miracle. He has 2 young boys 5 and 1. 
This was something that could have and should have been prevented. The company owner Dave Kuttler should not have bid that oak tree less than 6 feet from the power lines. Should have called PG and E they would have removed it for free. He was to eager to please and didn't refuse the climb. This is going to weigh heavy on me every day I climb. I was the first to put the gear on him and teach him to climb.


----------



## TREE_KILLER (Apr 22, 2011)

*From the Union news*

Family says potential paralysis for tree worker | TheUnion.com


----------



## Tree Pig (Apr 22, 2011)

sad sad stuff, my prayers go out to him, his family and you


----------



## ducaticorse (Apr 22, 2011)

I work in the city and am constantly working within 6 feet of power, but you wouldn't catch me roped into a tree that close. Why the F was he climbing a tree with lines that close, at least use a bucket so he wasn't grounded..... Seems like a situation that should never have been one in the first place....


----------



## LB30 (Apr 22, 2011)

What a very sad and preventable incident. My thoughts and prayers go out to him and his family


----------



## beastmaster (Apr 23, 2011)

So sad. I sometimes get closer to power lines then I know I should. My heart goes out to him and his family. beastmaster


----------



## pdqdl (Apr 25, 2011)

I burned up 3 months last year on one tree trying to get a locust tree topped by the power utility so that we could do the removal.

You just have to make the customer understand that you refuse to die in their backyard because they are impatient.

*****************************************************************************

I would like to add that it seems improbable that he would have been crippled if he had been following the simple rule to never be untied from the tree. Of course, he might then have been electrocuted, 'cause he couldn't fall clear of the voltage. Unless he was using a wire-core lanyard, he might not have been taking fatal voltage down a non-conductive rope flipline...just enough to jolt him off the tree.

This is really sad, though. Perhaps he will be sustained in the future by a decent worker's comp settlement.

$$$ Check your employer's policy boys! Working for cash means you will get NOTHING!


----------

